# Will Primos on God, church and the outdoors



## Jody Hawk (Aug 22, 2007)

"It's hard to be in a place like this and not believe in God our creator but there's more to it than that. Sportsmen say, "Aw man, church ain't for me, I get my church outside" and that's true, you feel a tremendous spiritual connection when you're here. I know for me church is really important. What's important is being together with fellow believers, not just in God but our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ".   

Amen Brother Will.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 23, 2007)

Will's a good one.Thanks for sharing his thoughts with us.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 23, 2007)

This quote would fit well in another thread going on in the Spiritual debate forum.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 27, 2007)

*Talk about living the dream*

Don't forget what Wilbur does for a living...he is outside 24-7 and I would imagine church on Sunday mornings when he is not in some other state working is a nice change of pace.


----------

